# Who else wants a monkey?



## PHRAG (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gettin one! Think this is against CITES regulations?


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2007)

I want one who sweeps the leg.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2007)

DON"T DO IT:sob: :sob: :sob:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 26, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I'm gettin one! Think this is against CITES regulations?



That looks like the same add I remember from when I was a kid. I think even the price is the same. Probably still selling the same monkey. :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2007)

You're right Lance.

My Dad told me the story about one of his brothers getting a monkey from one of those adds (I used to see them in Sports Afield magazine as a kid too, with adds for seahorses, "chameleons", and sea monkeys).

Any way when the monkey got out of the box it went crazy. Bit the heck out of everyone, ran upstairs into a spare bedroom, where they closed the door to restrain it.

The screams were horrendous for days on end and they were scared to open the door other than to fling some food in. After a long time it got quiet, and they went in and found the monkey dead, but the whole room was trashed. Even the drywall had been ripped out in some places.


----------



## johnndc (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh God, you have me laughing out loud on that one.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 26, 2007)

I remember those ads oh so well....along with sea monkeys and those x-ray glasses that everyone knew would have to be illegal if they worked....In fact if they worked, eveyone would be wearing them at all times! I never thought that anyone would actually order a monkey though! Surprised it wasn't just a sock monkey......Take care, Eric


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 27, 2007)

Perhaps some of you missed the point of the ad. You can dress the monkey in cute outfits!

I am going to be honest with you. I am a little lonely.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 27, 2007)

Seriously though, this is a copy of the ad from a Marvel comic book from the 1960's. 

I would never order a live animal, I just thought the ad was more than a little humurous. I have never seen it before, but by the time I was born and started reading comics...well, let's just say that some of you geezers have dated yourselves.

:evil:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

.....poor monkeys! I'm suprised they came in a box


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 27, 2007)

Forget the monkey, I want some of those x-ray specs!!!

Jon


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2007)

I could have bought one in Tumbez, Peru for $20. That was the Gringo price too. This one was very tame. It was fasinated by it reflection in my sunglasses. My only regret was not getting a picture of it on my head.

Kyle


----------



## TADD (Jan 27, 2007)

I want to touch your monkey...


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

:rollhappy:

This thread is hilarious. 



TADD said:


> I want to touch your monkey...



Someone had to say it. Why am I not surprised it was Tadd? 

Rick, 
Does that tragic story have anything to do with your (ir)rational fear of monkeys?


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> .....poor monkeys! I'm suprised they came in a box



Yeah, that was the "free cage".


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Not really, It was more from several personal experiences in my zoo work. I have a + titer for TB now from working with stupid monkeys.

Smartie's comment reminds me of another story about an old boss of mine who used to work at the "Snake-atorium" in Fl as a kid. Everyone would be drawing straws to see who would get stuck catching the monkeys to put into boxes for the customers. Many were grandparents toting grandson around on vactation, and inevitably Jr would turn the monkey loose in the car while heading down the road! Similar results ensued as my previous story with a crazy loose monkey in the car.:evil:


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

Rick said:


> Smartie's comment reminds me of another story about an old boss of mine who used to work at the "Snake-atorium" in Fl as a kid. Everyone would be drawing straws to see who would get stuck catching the monkeys to put into boxes for the customers. Many were grandparents toting grandson around on vactation, and inevitably Jr would turn the monkey loose in the car while heading down the road! Similar results ensued as my previous story with a crazy loose monkey in the car.:evil:



Why were they selling monkeys at a "Snake-atorium". 
For that matter, why don't we spell 'monkeys', 'monkies'?


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> Why were they selling monkeys at a "Snake-atorium".
> For that matter, why don't we spell 'monkeys', 'monkies'?



Those were the days


----------

